
Centralized logging with ELK - tapan_pandita
https://blog.hypertrack.com/2017/02/10/centralized-logging-at-hypertrack/
======
dozzie
> What’s out there

> Grep

> Paid logging services

> Self hosted

> Our Solution: The ELK Stack

So, basically, what everybody else is doing. Nothing fancy.

Also, you may discover that grepping through the logs for processing them can
actually be faster than using Elasticsearch (and I haven't mentioned the speed
of _storing_ them yet). I've seen this happen.

